# ASX oil producers list



## jonojpsg (27 May 2010)

Hey all,
Just wondered if anyone knew where I could find a list of ASX oil producers by output and/or reserves versus market cap, ala kennas gold/iron ore lists?
Cheers


----------



## condog (12 August 2010)

bet i could find in short space of time

Social Media) will not be held liable for any loss arising from the use of this website. 

ASX Code:AED
AED OIL LIMITED 

ASX Code:AVD
ADVANCE ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:AWE
AUSTRALIAN WORLDWIDE EXPLORATION LIMITED 

ASX Code:AZA
ANZON AUSTRALIA LIMITED

ASX Code:AZZ
ANTARES ENERGY LIMITED

ASX Code:BAS
BASS STRAIT OIL COMPANY LIMITED

ASX Code:BCC
BUCCANEER ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:BFE
BLACK FIRE ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:BHP
BHP BILLITON LIMITED 

ASX Code:BOE
BOSS ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:BOW
BOW ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:BPT
BEACH PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:BUR
BURLESON ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:BUY
BOUNTY OIL & GAS NL 

ASX Code:CIG
CASPIAN OIL & GAS LIMITED 

ASX Code:COE
COOPER ENERGY LIMITED

ASX Code:COI
COMET RIDGE LIMITED

ASX Code:CPN
CARPATHIAN RESOURCES LIMITED

ASX Code:CTP
CENTRAL PETROLEUM LIMITED

ASX Code:CTX
CALTEX AUSTRALIA LIMITED

ASX Code:CUE
CUE ENERGY RESOURCES LIMITED

ASX Code:CVI
CITYVIEW CORPORATION LIMITED 

ASX Code:CVN
CARNARVON PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:ECU
EASTERN CORPORATION LIMITED 

ASX Code:EGO
EMPIRE OIL & GAS NL 

ASX Code:ELK
ELK PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:EMR
EMERALD OIL & GAS NL 

ASX Code:BND
BANDANNA ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:EPG
EUROPEAN GAS LIMITED 

ASX Code:EPR
ESSENTIAL PETROLEUM RESOURCES LIMITED 

ASX Code:ERH
EROMANGA HYDROCARBONS NL 

ASX Code:ESG
EASTERN STAR GAS LIMITED 

ASX Code:ETE
ENTEK ENERGY LTD 

ASX Code:EXE
EXOMA ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:EXR
ELIXIR PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:FAR
FIRST AUSTRALIAN RESOURCES LIMITED 

ASX Code:FAS
FAIRSTAR RESOURCES LIMITED 

ASX Code:FRV
FALL RIVER RESOURCES LTD 

ASX Code:GBP
GLOBAL PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:GGE
GRAND GULF ENERGY LTD 

ASX Code:GGP
GOLDEN GATE PETROLEUM LTD 

ASX Code:GGX
GAS2GRID LIMITED 

ASX Code:SYS
SYNGAS LIMITED 

ASX Code:GOP
GIPPSLAND OFFSHORE PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:HZN
HORIZON OIL LIMITED 

ASX Code:ICN
ICON ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:INP
INNAMINCKA PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:IPM
INCREMENTAL PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:ITC
IMPRESS ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:JPR
JUPITER ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:KAR
KAROON GAS AUSTRALIA LIMITED 

ASX Code:KEY
KEY PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:LGO
LONGREACH OIL LIMITED

ASX Code:LIO
LION ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:LMP
L&M PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:MAE
MARION ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:MEL
METGASCO LIMITED 

ASX Code:MEO
MEO AUSTRALIA LIMITED 

ASX Code:MGN
MAGELLAN PETROLEUM CORPORATION 

ASX Code:MOG
MOBY OIL & GAS LTD 

ASX Code:MOS
MOSAIC OIL NL 

ASX Code:MPO
MOLOPO AUSTRALIA LIMITED 

ASX Code:NDO
NIDO PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:NEO
NUENCO NL 

ASX Code:NXS
NEXUS ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:NZO
NEW ZEALAND OIL & GAS LIMITED 

ASX Code:OBL
OIL BASINS LIMITED 

ASX Code:ODY
ODYSSEY ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:ORG
ORIGIN ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:OSH
OIL SEARCH LIMITED 

ASX CodeCL
PANCONTINENTAL OIL & GAS NL 

ASX CodeGS
PLANET GAS LIMITED 

ASX CodePP
PAN PACIFIC PETROLEUM NL 

ASX CodeSA
PETSEC ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX CodeVE
PO VALLEY ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:QGC
QUEENSLAND GAS COMPANY LIMITED 

ASX Code:RFE
RED FORK ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:RIA
RIALTO ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:ROC
ROC OIL COMPANY LIMITED 

ASX Code:SAE
SALINAS ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:SEA
SUNDANCE ENERGY AUSTRALIA LIMITED 

ASX Code:SGL
SYDNEY GAS LTD 

ASX Code:SHG
SUNSHINE GAS LIMITED 

ASX Code:SSN
SAMSON OIL & GAS LIMITED 

ASX Code:STO
SANTOS LIMITED 

ASX Code:STU
STUART PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:STX
STRIKE OIL LIMITED 

ASX Code:SUR
SUN RESOURCES NL 

ASX Code:TAP
TAP OIL LIMITED 

ASX Code:TDO
3D OIL LIMITED 

ASX Code:TXN
TEXON PETROLEUM LTD 

ASX Code:UOG
URANIUM OIL AND GAS LIMITED 

ASX Code:WCL
WESTSIDE CORPORATION LIMITED 

ASX Code:WGP
WESTRALIAN GAS AND POWER LIMITED 

ASX Code:WPL
WOODSIDE PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:XEN
XENOLITH RESOURCES LIMITED 

ASX Code:ADE
ADELAIDE ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:ADI
ADELPHI ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:ADX
AUDAX RESOURCES LIMITED 

ASX Code:AJL
AJ LUCAS GROUP LIMITED 

ASX Code:AKK
AUSTIN EXPLORATION LIMITED 

ASX Code:AMU
AMADEUS ENERGY LIMITED

ASX Code:AOC
AUSTRALIAN OIL COMPANY LIMITED 

ASX Code:AOE
ARROW ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:AOK
AUSTEX OIL LIMITED 

ASX Code:EWC
ENERGY WORLD CORPORATION LIMITED 

ASX Code:AUT
AURORA OIL & GAS LIMITED 

ASX Code:BKP
BARAKA PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX Code:BUL
BLUE ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:CXY
COUGAR ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX CodeLS
DRILLSEARCH ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX CodeVM
DVM INTERNATIONAL LIMITED 

ASX Code:SER
STRATEGIC ENERGY RESOURCES LIMITED 

ASX Code:EDE
EDEN ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:EKA
EUREKA ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:GBX
GB ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:GDN
GOLDEN STATE RESOURCES LIMITED 

ASX Code:GPP
GREENPOWER ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:IMP
IMPERIAL CORPORATION LIMITED 

ASX Code:KAL
KALGOORLIE-BOULDER RESOURCES LTD 

ASX Code:KIK
KAIRIKI ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:KTE
K2 ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:LKO
LAKES OIL NL 

ASX Code:LNG
LIQUEFIED NATURAL GAS LIMITED 

ASX Code:MDA
MODENA RESOURCES LIMITED 

ASX Code:MHL
MONITOR ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:MMR
MEC RESOURCES LIMITED 

ASX Code:MRC
MINERAL COMMODITIES LTD 

ASX Code:MRK
MAVERICK DRILLING INTERNATIONAL LTD 

ASX Code:MXX
MINERAL SECURITIES LIMITED 

ASX Code:NGE
NEW GUINEA ENERGY LTD 

ASX Code:ODN
ODIN ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:OEL
OTTO ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:OEX
OILEX LTD 

ASX Code:OIP
ORION PETROLEUM LIMITED 

ASX CodeES
PURE ENERGY RESOURCES LIMITED 

ASX CodeRE
PACRIM ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX CodeYM
PRYME OIL & GAS LIMITED 

ASX Code:RAW
RAWSON RESOURCES LIMITED 

ASX Code:REY
REY RESOURCES LIMITED 

ASX Code:ROG
RED SKY ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:RRS
RANGE RESOURCES LIMITED 

ASX Code:SEY
SUNSET ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:SGY
SOLIMAR ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:SPN
SP AUSNET 

ASX Code:SXP
SAPEX LIMITED 

ASX Code:SXX
SOUTHERN CROSS EXPLORATION NL 

ASX Code:TEX
TARGET ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:WHN
WHL LIMITED 

ASX Code:VPE
VICTORIA PETROLEUM NL 

ASX Code:RPM
ROMA PETROLEUM NL 

ASX Code:ITR
INTERRA RESOURCES LIMITED

ASX Code:KOG
KILGORE OIL & GAS LIMITED 

ASX Code:TSV
TRANSERV AUSTRALIA LIMITED 

ASX Code:TSH 
TSV HOLDINGS LIMITED 

ASX Code:BRU
BURU ENERGY LIMITED

ASX Code:NSE
NEW STANDARD ENERGY LIMITED 

ASX Code:EMA
ENERGY AND MINERALS AUSTRALIA LIMITED 

ASX Code:NWE
NORWEST ENERGY NL


----------



## Sean K (12 August 2010)

condog said:


> bet i could find in short space of time



Was this supposed to be a producers list, or just anyone searching for black gold?

I started a CSG one as well a while ago.

Maybe use that spreadsheet as a model. Will need to be adapted...


----------



## So_Cynical (12 August 2010)

condog said:


> bet i could find in short space of time
> 
> Social Media) will not be held liable for any loss arising from the use of this website.
> 
> ...




That's a list of explorers  .. i don't follow the sector but would be surprised if there is more than 12 or so oil producers in total, with only 4 or 5 producing anything of significance.

Oil in Aust is a lot like gold.


----------



## jonojpsg (13 August 2010)

Thanks kennas - I will take that and try and build on it using condogs wonderfully detailed list of producers by output and MC

Keep you posted


----------



## Chief Wigam (19 August 2010)

There is one more stock that is an oil producer. It is listing on the ASX on 1st Sept. It is called Maverick ASX code MAD. It is floating at $0.20 and values by Morgans at approx $0.50-$1. The raising was for $5 mil but they managed to raise $10 mil and then some. So it was very oversubsribed.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (19 August 2010)

This is a good thread, condog's list seems adequate, I'll look at MAD, just because so may people, more used to investing at Doomben, seem to be on board. 

Sometimes having too many on a list can be self defeating leading to paralysis in decision making.

gg


----------



## Anmar (18 May 2011)

View attachment Energy.xls

Have a look at this spreadsheet of all the ASX listed Energy stocks compiled on a weekly basis by stock market value as of Friday afternoon at close of business


----------

